# '83 Johnson 2 cyl 60 HP?



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuel
Mine does it
And it really shows up bad cuz its painted snow white awlgrip lol
Check every fel line connection under the hood, from all the little carb lines to the fuel pump etc. Also check the gasket on your airbox


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Fuel
> Mine does it
> And it really shows up bad cuz its painted snow white awlgrip lol
> Check every fel line connection under the hood, from all the little carb lines to the fuel pump etc. Also check the gasket on your airbox


Maybe but I bet base gasket is more likley the cause! Esp. if it's never been replaced!

But if you look around you should be able to tell where it's coming from.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea thats very possible as well.
I alwYs look for the easier cause of the problem first 
But yea that drip on mine is really annoying, it cleans up easily but looks bad.
I think I may have it fixed now.
Every single fuel connection under the hood is now oeitker clamped


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is Carolina Jim 2013 for James Bond?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> Is Carolina Jim 2013 for James Bond?


  That would be Jim, Carolina Jim.

With the motor setup on my boat, which is all kinds of wrong, it handles best/driest at WOT and trimmed up to just before cavitation starts. The motor does not have TNT so they put a CNC TNT on it set back 6", this put the steering arm between the sponsons so they raised it up at least 1 hole higher then I'd put it. This causes the boat to porpoise at all through the middle range of trim and to squat more than it should. 

The water has been kind of rough since Jan, and this has lead to a few wave jumps. 

I don't just fish the flats, creeks and rivers, new gag grouper season in Taylor county opened yesterday. If the weather will get right I will take next week off I will be fishing for them. This will be mostly around 9NM out with total distance in a day around 60 miles.


----------

